# FS 25G Long Eclipse 3 System **SOLD AS A SET!**



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

**EDIT** Sorry to all those wanting the the tank parted out but it has been sold as a set.

*Would a mod kindly close? Wonder what happened to the close thread tool..?*

Hey All,

Selling my favorite setup to make room for an upgrade and to help offset costs for a new digicam as I dropped my old cam into the filter basin of this tank ironically. 

I'm willing to part this out on the condition that everything will be spoken for!

1.) First up on the bidding block- Marineland Eclipse 3 Filter System in amazing working condition! : http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCatalog/ctl3664/cp56999/si1319154/cl1/marineland_eclipse_3?&query=eclipse&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=" rel="nofollow">http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCatalog/ctl3664/cp56999/si1319154/cl1/marineland_eclipse_3?&query=eclipse&queryType=0&hits=12&offset

Currently has:

1 Spare Aquaglo 20W T8 Bulb BNIB
1 Marineland F18-T8 Natural Daylight Bulb
1 generic daylight bulb
1 Spare Filter Pad Replacement.
1 Biomax bag
*The Eclipse hood fits any standard 30"X12" tank top and is ideal for a planted community tank. Great lighting + powerful filtration all in one. Selling for half it's original cost at $80.00 if bought on it's own!*

2.) Hagen 25 Gallon Long 30" L X 12" W X 16" X H Tank. 2 Hair thin scratches on the left glass panel. Not visible until up close inspection. No leaks! Comes with FREE reversible background.

*Selling for $25.00 if by itself!*

3.) Flora Base mixed with natural med. sized gravel (70% Flora - 30% Gravel mixture ratio): http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=as-rfbase12

*Coverage was 1.5 inches in my 30X12 footprint so I'm approximating at least 30+ pounds worth. Selling it all for $12.00 (bring your own bucket/s please). *

*I'm advertising on C-List at $120. Take everything as a whole setup for $100.00!*

*For any buyers this week I'll be offering freebies. You choose from live plants, small fish livestock, or medium sized dark sinking driftwood!*

PM for interests and freebies list to help keep this thread on topic! Need this gone in a week.

Apologies for the bad pics, very bad res on my iPhone. Like I said, I need a new digicam, I know! 

Tank Setup:










Lights!:










Filter basin:










Substrate:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

does this include the stand?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

I might be willing to sell it if one was serious enough Adrian. If not I'll be keeping it for my 20G long. Here comes the ***DISCLAIMER***  I made that stand myself. It's firmly made with 3/4 inch plywood and concrete screws! Been leveled before and after adding the tank filled and has stood my acid test of putting a fully filled tank for the past month and a half. Still though, I want any and all risks on my shoulders alone .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> I might be willing to sell it if one was serious enough Adrian. If not I'll be keeping it for my 20G long. Here comes the ***DISCLAIMER***  I made that stand myself. It's firmly made with 3/4 inch plywood and concrete screws! Been leveled before and after adding the tank filled and has stood my acid test of putting a fully filled tank for the past month and a half. Still though, I want any and all risks on my shoulders alone .


FREE BUMP (Just because i admire your talent! That's the best looking stand)


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

TY eternity . The original design came from my buddy H5N1 though. It's simple surprisingly cheap, and added a more modern look to my room. If H5N1 gives me his blessing, I'll post a DIY thread. The stand parts (3/4 inch plywood, concrete screws, paint + supplies) cost me $40.00 bucks plus 1 morning and afternoon to complete.



eternity302 said:


> FREE BUMP (Just because i admire your talent! That's the best looking stand)


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpity bump..


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

i need a 20 gal long stand. will you part out? let me know price thx.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

fisherman said:


> i need a 20 gal long stand. will you part out? let me know price thx.


Hi sorry would only be willing to sell the stand to help the sale of the full set aquarium and all. I was hoping to keep the stand for my 20G long too .


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpitiy bump.. GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------

